# How can I get viagra pessaries in the UK?



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to take viagra during my cycles to thicken my womb lining but my lining could do with being even thicker. 

I have taken viagra orally in previous rounds, but it is much more effective as a pessary. This is what is used in the US. My fertility doctor in the UK is very supportive of us using the pessaries in the next round. However, I have only been able to find it on US pharmacy websites and when talking to them they only accept US prescriptions so my Doctor would not be able to get it from there.

Any ideas would be appreciated on how I can get viagra pessaries in the UK


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Diane,

I wasn't aware that it was available a a pessary? I can't find any product information on a pessary form (only on the oral tablet) and as far as I can tell the drug company that own the Viagra brand only produce it as a tablet. Perhaps it is another company that is making them? Either way it isn't available in the UK, I'm not aware of it ever having been imported. There are only certain wholesalers that are able to import medicines into the UK and they still have to follow the rules so there are certain things that they can't import and some things that they need to apply for specific licenses from the Home Office in order to bring into the UK. I don't know if the pessaries would be able to be bought in, but generally the cost is fairly high for importing drugs and if it is only a small volume then most compaines have a minimum order value which would be added on as well. They would also only be available on private prescription.

Are your fertility clinic able to advise any further? I'd have thought the consultant would have been able to help? perhaps they may have contacts with specialists in the US who use the pessary as part of their treatment protocols.

Sorry can't help
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

